# Using flail mower that has sat for quite awhile



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

The house I bought has 2-3 acres of waist high grass that I need to get down. I have secured the use of a flail mower from a coworker but he says it has sat for 4-5 years. Said last time he ran it, it ran fine. My plan is to grease everything real good and engage it at very low RPMs. Is there anything else I should check? It's a Ford 917 mower by the way.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

If it has been sitting in the open that long, apart from greasing all zerks/everything, firstly turn over by hand to ensure nothing is seized, if ok then :-
- Check & adjust the bolt's/mountings of the flails & make certain the "hammers" are free spinning (if the flails let go the can kill, same with any rocks/debris you may hit, particularly risky if the guards have rusted badly) 
- Check & grease the PTO shaft/uni joints to ensure it all functions correctly (e.g. does it "foul" at acute operating angles, the shaft slides freely) & better still if you have a suitable functioning PTO shaft use it (rather than 1 that has been "insitu" sittng for so long).
- If fitted Adjust the PTO slip clutch (via the springs) so it will slip easily when you first engaged PTO drive & then readjust correctly PRIOR to starting any work 
- Replace & check the oil in the gearbox 
- After 4-5yrs the V Belt will probably need adjustment/ replacement if perished
- And maybe consider pressure washing & lanolin or waste oil the underbody to aid material flow when cutting to avoid clogging

Here's a link to the parts catalog which may assist 
https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/webparts/modelsearch-nocopy.php


----------

